# Lake Whitney Fishing Barges



## MauryFrench (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello, all. 

My buddy and I will be at Lake Whitney next week. Any luck good or bad at the two fishing barges on the lake? One is Lake Whitney Marina at Juniper Cove, and the other is Lakeside Village. 

Thanks in advance,

Maury


----------



## thecoach (Oct 2, 2011)

I was in lakeside last spring and that barge wasn't open and I'm not sure it was going to open back up.


----------



## MauryFrench (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, Coach. We have followed up on what you said and yes, it appears closed. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## thecoach (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a sad deal because that is where I first started crappie fishing. I grew up in Meridian and my mom would take me over there when I was 12 and drop me off after many times of staying with me. She would take me over about 6 and not pick me up until 3. I've heard lots of good stories and learned alot about life.


----------

